# Upcoming Traditional Archery Hunts and Shoots



## Al33 (Jan 21, 2008)

Please use this thread to post about upcoming traditional archery hunts and shoots. I will edit this first post to reflect them for easy reference and to update the list as more info becomes available.

Please include all dates, times, locations, and contact information. Other relevant information about the area to be hunted would be nice as well such as camping info. Certain WMA's have certain restrictions so if you are aware of any please note that as well.

Thanks!

North GA Trad Archery shoots in Gainesville: First Sunday of each month beginning in January, 2009. Shoot starts about 9:00 and lasts until 2 or 3:00PM. First Sunday of each month except July. July's shoot will be on 12 JUL 09.

01 FEB 09 // 01 MAR 09 // 05 APR 09 // 03 MAY 09 // 07 June // 12 July // 02 August (last of the year) 

March 6-7,  - Two day event featuring not only 3-D shooting, but also primitive skills demonstrations including flint knapping, river cane arrow building, bow building, string making, primitive fire making, tomahawk throwing, and lots more!
We have secured the services of three (maybe four) of the state's top skills demonstrators who will be there for both days. Add to that a 20 target 3-D course, a 10 target Iron Man course, and a 10 target kid's fun course. You won't want to miss this one.

Directions: 2295 Leeland Rd Gainesville, GA 30507 - Take I 985 North to Exit 20 - CANDLER Rd. Turn Right. Follow Candler Rd East past the Hall County Landfill on the left and Atlas Cold Storage on the right. Keep going a little further until you get to LEELAND RD on the Right. You will see our big NGT sign. Turn Right and follow LEELAND Rd until it forks under the cell tower and large powerline. We are there on the left. Look left and BACK! Someone stole our sign that was under the little shelter at the roadside. There is a sign but it is hard to see until you have passed it. If you go under the large powerline, you have gone too far! Look back to the left and you will see it by the gate."
Contact: Donnie Kinard  Cell: 678.316.8212
Email: Kinardgn@charter.net or dkinard@ibior.com

 Feb 20 - 23, 2009 - Hog hunt on the Altamaha Buffalo Swamp tract. Primitive camping only as there is no water. Nice campsite. Bicycles a plus to access deeper areas. Last year all hog hunters were able to get on hogs. Contact: Apex Predator http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=265779

February 21 - TBG Central Zone Shoot at Culloden, Ga.  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=302311

March 13-15 - TBG State Shoot at Culloden, Georgia  See flier here: http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=3288623&postcount=54

April 17-19, 2009 - TBG Spring Hunt on Chickasawhatchee WMA

April 18th (Saturday) 1st. Annual Big Jims Stick Slingin and Tree Killing
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=3403860&postcount=1

First weekend in May (usually) - Tennessee Classic Traditional Archery Rendezvous  http://www.twinoaksbowhunters.com/tnclassic.html

May, 29 -31 2009 - Appling Bowhunters Festival, Wildwood Park on Clark Hill Reservoir Columbia County, Ga http://www.applingarchers.com/

May 30-31- TBG Norther Zone Shoot in Ranger Georgia.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=295477

JUNE 5th, 6th & 7th, 5th Annual Howard Hill Classic at Tannehill State Park ~ McCalla, Alabama http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=310858

06 & 07 JUN 09 - David Baird Memorial Shoot - Coon Shoot Saturday evening at dark. Bring an arrow to launch with the group en masse at Sunset Saturday evening in David's honor. Regular shoot on Sunday.

July 23 - 26 - Denton Hill ETAR in PA http://www.archeryfestivals.com/etar.php

01 AUG 09 - TBG Banquet, Elks Lodge Tucker, Ga
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=361381

15 August, 2009 - TBG Northern Zone Sausage and Squirrel Roundup
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=387561 

October 24-26, 2009 - Horsecreek WMA

December 4, 5, and 6th - TBG Central Zone Hunt will be at Oconee WMA. Contact HATCHETBOWDAN for details.

*2010*

Jan. 8-10 TBG Chickasawhatchee Winter Rendezvous . Camping at the Mud Creek camp ground. Contact DAGATOR16.

February 27th & 28th, 2010 - "PRE-SPRING ARROW FLING" at Tannehill State Park at McCalla, Alabama 
Contact Terry Harris - email: archertw@bellsouth.net 

April 30th - May 1st, 2010 - Twin Oaks Bowhunters 13th Annual Classic Clarksville, TN
http://twinoaksbowhunters.com/

May 28 - 31, 2010 (Memorial Day weekend) - Appling Bowhunter Festival and Camp Meeting www.applingarchers.com


Sapp Creek Archery 3-d trad shoot - Omega ga
keep a look out for more fun in 2010!
contact jim dunn
229-528-4456
229-392-3867 

Horse Creek Traditional Archery Club: http://bigbendarchery.com/HC_files/HC.htm

You can also visit the TBG forum on the tradgang site for up to date news concerning TBG hunts and events.  http://tradgang.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum&f=34&submit=Go

Here is the link to the official TBG website that also has an events schedule link. http://www.tradbowgeorgia.com/


----------



## SOS (Feb 19, 2008)

*TGB State Shoot Directions*

It may not be the best map, but for those that don't get the Trad Bowhunters of Georgia newsletter, here is a scan of the map for both the Feb 23rd shoot and the TBG State Shoot the weekend of March 14th.


----------



## jallman (Feb 22, 2008)

I have 2 young sons and was thinking about bringing them down to the meet.Its my first,new to tradadition archery.Wondering if its ok to bring them. Thanks Jerry


----------



## Al33 (Feb 22, 2008)

jallman said:


> I have 2 young sons and was thinking about bringing them down to the meet.Its my first,new to tradadition archery.Wondering if its ok to bring them. Thanks Jerry



Certainly, kids are VERY welcome.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Apr 23, 2008)

Sorry I posted on the wrong thread


----------



## ky_longbow (May 4, 2008)

"October 15 - 19 - TBG Blackbeard Island hog and deer hunt. "

is the Blackbeard island hunt hard for non resident to get in on ?


----------



## ChrisSpikes (May 4, 2008)

ky_longbow said:


> "October 15 - 19 - TBG Blackbeard Island hog and deer hunt. "
> 
> is the Blackbeard island hunt hard for non resident to get in on ?



Nope, all you need is a license.
Chris


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jul 1, 2008)

We need to steer some folks down to Horse Creek Archery.  Good people and a great 3D range.  Here's a link.

http://bigbendarchery.com/HC_files/HC.htm


----------



## Frey (Oct 8, 2008)

*Blackbeard hunt charter's*

Does anyone have a list with phone numbers of available/reliable charters for the Dec. hunt on Blackbeard island?


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 6, 2008)

Altamaha hog hunt 20-23 Feb.  Primitive camp ground.


----------



## casexx (Dec 10, 2008)

*Lions for Lambs*

If the Lord wanted us to be Vegatarians why did he make all the animals out of meat.


----------



## halrowland (Dec 18, 2008)

Appling Bowhunters Festival, last weekend of May, 2009.  The cost this year is $0.00.   Web site not updated yet.


----------



## reylamb (Mar 20, 2009)

Last Chance Archery in Pendergrass Georgia is going to be hosting a big shot on may 23 and 24th.  You can shoot either day or both days if you want.  If you want to shoot competitively the cost is $20.  Just to shoot for fun it will be $5 each day.

The format will be:
-6 ends of a Vegas round on the Vegas target (20 yards)
-10 unknown 3D targets
-14 field targets, 4 arrows per target.  Distances from 15 feet - 80 yards.

This is not going to be a trad only shoot, but all archers are welcome.  At this time we are planning to have 2 classes, traditional barebow, and Olympic style, ie recurves or longbows with sites.

If needed camping areas can be made available, just let me know if there is any interest in that.

The flyer is attached, and there is another thread on the shoot:


----------



## halrowland (Apr 16, 2009)

The Appling Bowhunters Festival  has moved back to it's original location, not at Wildwood Park this year.  We are building our own camping facilities and they are filling up fast.  Please go to www.applingarchers.com to print out a registration form and see all the details.  Thanks, Hal Rowland


----------



## whitworth (May 16, 2009)

*Talk about a traditional bow Hunt?*

Just finished watching the DVD's of the old World War II documentary, 'Victory at Sea'.  One scene was in New Guinea, the South Pacific.   Two natives were leading some U.S. Army soldiers on a scouting trip.  The first native was carrying a rifle; the next. . . .

I had to do a reverse playback.

Yep, the native was carrying a traditional long bow they used for hunting.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 10, 2009)

March 6-7, 2010

North Georgia Traditional Archery CLub

Two day event featuring not only 3-D shooting, but also primitive skills demonstrations including flint knapping, river cane arrow building, bow building, string making, primitive fire making, tomahawk throwing, and lots more!

We have secured the services of three (maybe four) of the state's top skills demonstrators who will be there for both days. 

Add to that a 20 target 3-D course, a 10 target Iron Man course, and a 10 target kid's fun course. You won't want to miss this one.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 12, 2009)

I've put it on my next years calendar Dutchman. Thanks for the early info. Hate to wish my life away but.....wish it was sooner!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 28, 2009)

Is there gonna be a late season deer/hog hunt at Chickasawhatchee this year?


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Nov 12, 2009)

Chickasawhatchee TBG Winter Rendezvous Jan. 8-10. Camping at the Mud Creek camp ground. 

PM me with question.
Clay


----------

